# Ist derzeit das Internet ein wenig kaputt?



## Stalker2002 (31 Januar 2005)

Ich (1&1-DSL, Vorwahl 091xx) komme derzeit nicht mehr zu www.heise.de (Hauptseite und dahinterliegende News/Forenseiten) durch. Der Name wird zwar aufgelöst, aber dann kommt nur ein pöhser Timeout. :cry: 
Selbiges gilt für http://forum.antispam.de, welches aber noch über den "Noteingang" http://210112.antispam.de erreichbar ist.

Kann jemand das bestätigen?

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2005)

Ich, T-DSL, Vorwahl 097, komme auch nicht auf heise.de.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Quatsch 


> C:\>tracert www.heise.de
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu www.heise.de [193.99.144.71]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> ...



ist ein internes Problem von Heise


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

und ist wieder da , so schnell werden Backbones repariert .....


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 Januar 2005)

> ist ein internes Problem von Heise


Jepp. Denen ist der Loadbalancer abgegrätscht und der Backup-LB hat fröhlich weiter in der Nase gebohrt.
Siehe: http://www.heise.de/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=7328734&forum_id=7262

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Heise macht schon wieder Päuschen 
und bevor hier wieder rumspekuliert wird von wegen Backbones und co. 
 kaputt 


> C:\>tracert www.heise.de
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu www.heise.de [193.99.144.71]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Jetzt liegt Heise schon fast zwei Stunden auf dem Bauch, kein Ruhmesblatt für die führende 
IT-online Seite .....


----------



## News (1 Februar 2005)

Vielleicht haben die bei Heise auch gerade alle, wie Sascha, 1,5 Mio. Dollar gewonnen und machen den Laden deshalb dicht


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt liegt Heise schon fast zwei Stunden auf dem Bauch, kein Ruhmesblatt für die führende
> IT-online Seite .....



Tyler hat erfahren, das in Frankfurt bei Plusline, wo Heise gehostet wird, gerade das Loadbalancer-Equipment getauscht wird.
http://www.amidasu.de/ausfallforum/index.php?&c=forum&sc=single&id=745

MfG
L.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Februar 2005)

Heise= Sweety  und deshalb erschlagen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

http://www.golem.de/0502/36013.html


> Wie die Heise-Redaktion nun mitteilte, beruhen die Probleme auf einer gezielten Denial-of-Service-Attacke unbekannten Ursprungs, die Heise.de durch mehrere Wellen zeitweise lahm gelegt habe. Der Heise Zeitschriften Verlag will nun Strafanzeige stellen und setzt eine Belohnung von 10.000 Euro für sachdienliche Hinweise aus, die zur Ergreifung der Täter führen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Inzwischen auch beim Spiegel gelesen: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,339683,00.html


----------



## A John (1 Februar 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben die bei Heise auch gerade alle, wie Sascha, 1,5 Mio. Dollar gewonnen und machen den Laden deshalb dicht


Vielleicht kommt der Angriff ja aus dem für solche Manöver bekannten Umfeld von jemandem, dessen Forenbeiträge grundsätzlich tief rot bewertet wurden und der sich zu Unrecht _ausgegrenzt_ fühlt?




Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (1 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt der Angriff ja aus dem für solche Manöver bekannten Umfeld von jemandem, dessen Forenbeiträge grundsätzlich tief rot bewertet wurden und der sich zu Unrecht _ausgegrenzt_ fühlt?


Was sollte das bringen? Der, an den einige vermutlich sofort denken, kann es sicher nicht selbst. Potentielle, fähige Unterstützer wären natürlich schon auszumachen; aber die nächste Frage wäre dann doch: warum erst jetzt? Also: ich glaub's nicht.

Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, warum man Heise attackieren sollte. Das gibt kaum Sympathiepunkte, egal wer dahinter steckt. Identifiziert man den oder die, gäbe es sicher Saures. 10.000 Euronen Löhnung für sachdienliche Tipps sind ja nicht ohne.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, warum man Heise attackieren sollte.


Eine Machtdemonstration?


----------



## A John (1 Februar 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, warum man Heise attackieren sollte.


Andere offenbar schon.
Z.B. mutmaßliche Vertreiber von Warez und Raubkopien, Linuxhasser, Dialerdrücker, die öffentlich mit physischer Gewalt drohen, die Liste ist lang.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Februar 2005)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, das der Vollkoffer aus $Anwesen in der Schwanthaler Str. kommt.
Da gibt es noch andere notorische Quertreiber die sich eine Heise-Death-Penalty eingefangen haben.
Ich tippe eher auf das Subjekt, dem wir die einführung der Flutbremse bei Heise zu verdanken haben.

Wenn ich den in die Finger kriege, dann kann sich sein Zahnarzt einen neuen Porsche bestellen. :bash: 

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (1 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich. Ist ein DDoS das nicht eigentlich immer? Motto: "Schaut 'mal, wie viele Zombies ich kontrollieren kann! - Ich kann es! Boh, ist das geil!" Das sagt aber doch nicht, wer in einem bestimmten Fall dahinter steckt und dass das sozusagen aus Rache gemacht wird. Die Dämonisierung eines Einzelnen, dem man einfach ein gewisses Motiv unterstellt, bringt wohl auch keine weiterführenden Erkenntnisse. Die Analyse muss man zudem den Leuten überlassen, die für Heise den Betrieb machen. Erst wenn die Hinweise auf die Quelle finden, wird es spannend. Da ich die IT-Nachrichten bei Heise ganz gern und regelmäßig lese, wünsche ich mir, dass der oder die Übeltäter gefunden werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (1 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gemach. Von spam genervte Nutzer plädieren z. B.auch regelmäßig dafür, Spamschleudern einen "Bus" vorbei zu senden. So etwas ist ein verbales Ventil und weit entfernt von einer Umsetzung. Würde jede wütende "den Kerl könnte ich umbringen" Bemerkung zur Tat führen, wäre Deutschland gewiß längst ein Schlachtfeld.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55800


> *Gezielte Denial-of-Service-Attacke gegen heise online *
> Das Webangebot heise online wurde seit Montag durch mehrere Wellen mit so genannten Denial-of-Service-Attacken unbekannten Ursprungs zeitweise lahm gelegt. Der Heise Zeitschriften Verlag wird Strafanzeige stellen und setzt eine Belohnung von 10.000 Euro aus für sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung der Täter führen.


----------

